# glass door handles?



## martinh2004 (Jan 3, 2011)

ok so i bought a vivexotic vx36 that came with no glass door handles so it cant slide open/close without me using my whole hand pressing against it and forcing it open....

can anyone suggest where i can get some kind of suction handle thing to use or where i can buy the old vivexotic handles that glue on?


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

you can get viv door handles on eBay


----------



## martinh2004 (Jan 3, 2011)

ahhh so i see, thanks very much!


----------



## HugeHalford (Jan 16, 2010)

*Try these*

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...-vivarium-stick-handles-avaliable-jewels.html:2thumb:


----------



## lamby (Apr 14, 2010)

your local glass suppliers should sell them


----------



## Catfud (Mar 2, 2010)

Viv Bits items - Get great deals on Lighting heating, Ceramic ES lamp holders kits items on eBay.co.uk Shops! all kinds of odd bits on here including glass door handles, vents etc.


----------

